# Divinity: Original Sin - Sammelthread



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2014)

D: OS wurde ja nun am Montag veröffentlicht, gestern dann der Patch für die deutschen Texte und, jedenfalls bei mir, wurden auch die DLCs freigeschalten.

D.h. ich hab gestern Abend 30 Minunten spielen können und dabei sind mir einige Dinge aufgefallen:

Das Intro bzw. Videos scheinen bei mir zu stocken. Als ob er massiv von Festplatte laden würde und diese nicht hinterher kommt, obwohl meine Festplatte im Durchschnitt schon 100mb/sek. lesen kann. 

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem? Ist es ggf. ein Codecproblem?

Ansonsten ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich im Menü nur MSAA 1x einstellen kann, ich hätte aber gern eine deutlich höhere Kantenglättung. Das Spiel selbst läuft superb flüssig, d.h. da geht noch ein wenig. 

Bislang kam ich noch nicht in den Genuß Skillpunkte zu verdienen, aber ich hab gelesen, dass man bislang seine Skillpunkte nicht wieder umverteilen kann? Dazu soll es bereits jetzt ein Mod geben?

Produkte herstellen: auch hier hab ich gelesen, dass man durch "wildes" ausprobieren Dinge herstellen kann *ohne* das entsprechende Rezept zu kennen? Vllt. könnten wir hier, in diesem Thread, eine Sammlung der Erzeugnisse auflisten und aus welchen Materialien diese entstehen?

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass mich die 30 Minuten gestern schon sehr gut unterhalten haben und auch positiv überrascht haben. Ich hab den Tutorial Dungeon 'gesäubert' und hab das Spiel gestern an den zwei betrunkenden Wachen beendet.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das Intro bzw. Videos scheinen bei mir zu stocken.



Das hat bei mir auch zweimal gestockt, aber dann ging es.
Hat mich dann auch nicht weiter gestört, zumal ich es schon auswendig kannte. 

Rezepte sammeln ist eine gute Idee.
Ich hab neben dem Spiel immer eine Excel-Tabelle offen, wo ich mir alles aufschreibe, was ich schon rausgefunden habe.
Hier mal meine bisherigen Erkenntnisse:


*Komponente 1
**Komponente 2**Ergebnis*Stück HolzAxtKnüppelStockMesserPfeilschaftStockDolchLanzeStockStockStabMehlWasserTeigTeigKäseKäsebrotteigTeigFischCysealianische PasteteTeigTomatensoßePizzaTomateHammerTomatensoßeKnochenMörserKnochenstaubMondjuwelMörserMondstaubSternenstaubKnochenstaubFeenstaubSternenstaubMondstaubFeenstaub


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Juli 2014)

Im Spielverlauf wirst Du auch jede Menge Rezeptbücher finden, die Dir interessante Kombinationen verraten - wobei hier ein wenig mentale "Transferleistung" erforderlich ist, denn ein einfaches "benutze x mit y" steht da nicht drin. 

Introvideo läuft bei mir problemlos. Kann es sein, dass Dein System am Ende *zu* schnell ist?


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2014)

Hier ist eine etwas umfangreichere Liste mit Gegenständen, die man selbst herstellen kann und natürlich auch welche Ressourcen man dafür benötigt.

Achtung: ggf. Spoiler und die Liste ist auf Englisch!



Spoiler



Pumpkin Helmet = Knife + Pumpkin 
Leathery Boots = Scrap of Leather + Anvil 
Metalic Boots = Scrap of Metal + Anvil 

Wooden Shield = Barrel Lid + Rope 
Steel Shield = Wooden Shield + Scrap of Metal 

Hand Axe = Anvil + Steel Bar 
Shortbow = Branch + Bow String 
Short Sword = Iron Bar + Anvil 
Spear = Branch + Dagger 
Staff = Branch + Branch 

Arrow Shaft (x3) = Branch + Knife 
Arrowhead = Tooth + Knife 
Knockdown Arrowhead = Antler + Knife 
Poison Arrowhead = Arrowhead + Ooze Barrel 
Silver Arrowheads (x4) = Silver + Anvil 

Magical Feather Amulet = Thread + Magic Feather 
Magical Rabbit Paw Amulet = Thread + Magical Rabbit Paw 
Magical Chicken Claw Amulet = Thread + Magical Chicken Claw 
Magic Rat Tail Amulet = Thread + Magic Rat Tail 
Magical Skull Amulet = Thread + Magical Skull 
Magical Tusk Amulet = Thread + Magic Tusk 

Bonedust = Human Bone + Mortar and Pestle 
Moondust = Moonstone + Mortar and Pestle 
Stardust = Stardust Plant + Mortar and Pestle 

Earie Eye = Pouch Pixie Dust + Eye 
Magic Feather = Pouch Pixie Dust + Feather 
Magic Claw = Pouch Pixie Dust + Claw 
Magic Rat Tail = Pouch Pixie Dust + Rat Tail 
Magic Starfish = Pouch Pixie Dust + Starfish 
Magic Tusk = Pouch Pixie Dust + Tusk 

Branches (x2) = Axe + Log 
Thread = Length of Hair + Length of Hair 
Thread and Needle = Thread + Needle 
Bow String = Sinew + Sinew 
Iron Bar = Iron Ore + Furnace 
Steel Bar = Iron Bar + Furnace 
Rope = Wool Yarn + Wool Yarn 
Ink Pot and Quill = Pot of Ink + Feather 
Magical Ink Pot and Quill = Ink Pot and Quill + Pouch of Magic Dust 

Lockpicks = Needle + Needle 
Lockpicks = Hammer + Nine Inch Nails 

Hot Rivellon Fries = Serving of Cold Fries + Boiling Pot 
Serving of Cold Fries = Potato + Knife 
Apple Dough = Apple + Dough 
Water Bucket = Empty Bucket + Water Barrel 
Boiled Potato = Potato + Boiling Pot 
Honey Jar = Empty Jar + Beehive 
Porridge = Wheat + Cup of Milk 
Porridge with Potato = Potato + Cup of Milk 
Flour = Wheat + Mortar and Pestle 
Pizza Sauce = Tomato + Hammer 
Pizza Dough = Dough + Pizza Sauce 
Juicy Pizza = Pizza Dough + Oven 
Honey Milk Cup = Honey Jar + Cup of Milk 
Dough = Sack of floor + Cup of water 
Poison Cheese = Cheese + Ooze Barrel 

Poison = Empty Potion + Not-So-Friendly Mushroom 
Poison Resistance Potion = Minor Healing Potion + Plant of Drudanae 
Minor Healing Potion = Empty Potion + Friendly Mushroom 
Healing Potion = Minor Healing Potion + Minor Healing Potion 
Armor Boosting Potion = Minor Healing Potion + Plant of Whisperwood 
Reasoning Potion = Minor Healing Potion + Stardust Plant 

Empty Earth Skill Book = Blank Earth Scroll + Blank Earth Scroll 
Empty Fire Skill Book = Blank Fire Scroll + Blank Fire Scroll 
Empty Air Skill Book = Blank Air Scroll + Blank Air Scroll 
Empty Water Skill Book = Blank Water Scroll + Blank Water Scroll



Bremse: also das mein System zu schnell ist, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Ggf. wirklich ein untypisches Problem, weil ich diesbzgl. nichts gelesen hab. Aber scheinbar sind Videos eh Mangelware ... von daher stört es mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2014)

Kleiner Nachtrag: scheinbar wurde schon vor ein paar Tagen die aktualisierte Version des von mir bevorzugten Downsamplingtools veröffentlicht! Hier gehts zum Download: GeDoSaTo Beta 8 Release – “Rapidity is a justice” | metaclassofnilblog

In der aktuellen Version funktioniert nun scheinbar auch das Downsampling in D: OS ... schön! Ob und vorallem wie gut es funktioniert werd ich heute Abend mal testen.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2014)

Ich hab kein Stocken.

Hab vorgestern gespielt und nachdem ich 3 mal aufgrund nicht zufriedenstellender Charakterwerte neu gestartet habe (beim letzten Versuch habe ich gemerkt das ich die Fähigkeit mit Tieren zu sprechen nicht gewählt hatte also redo from start  ) bin ich jetzt Level 2 in der ersten Stadt und soll den Mord aufklären (Ultima VII ftw^^).

Was passt in nen Sammelthread rein? 


Spoiler



Habt ihr die sprechende Muschel im Startgebiet in der Nähe von ersten Portal gefunden? Wenn ihr sie ins Wasser zurückwirft dann bekommt ihr als Belohung ne Random Truhe mit Wertgegenständen und Gold.





Spoiler



In der Bibliothek in der ersten Stadt gibt es nen Heiler/Magier der sich einem anschliesst.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2014)

Fertigkeit um mit Tieren zu sprechen? Notwendig? 

Ich seh mich auch schon das dritte mal neu anfangen ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Juli 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Habt ihr die sprechende Muschel im Startgebiet in der Nähe von ersten Portal gefunden? Wenn ihr sie ins Wasser zurückwirft dann bekommt ihr als Belohung ne Random Truhe mit Wertgegenständen und Gold.



Hab ich natürlich gemacht.
War ganz nützliches Zeug drin, in der Truhe.



Vordack schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In der Bibliothek in der ersten Stadt gibt es nen Heiler/Magier der sich einem anschliesst.



Den hab ich auch schon getroffen.
Hab ihn aber erst mal in seiner Bibliothek gelassen.
Irgendwie war er mir nicht sympathisch.


Spoiler



Außerdem wollte ich mich nicht auf irgendwelche Versprechen einlassen, wo ich nicht weiß, ob ich die halten kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Fertigkeit um mit Tieren zu sprechen? Notwendig?
> 
> Ich seh mich auch schon das dritte mal neu anfangen ...



Du kannst die Fähigkeit auch später noch erlernen, reicht völlig, um mit sämtlichen Tieren in und um Cyseal herum ein paar aufschlussreiche Gespräche führen zu können, also keine Sorge. 

Kleiner Anfängertipp: Man kann ja Zaubersprüche/Flüssigkeiten wunderbar kombinieren. Der "Wizard" hat z.B. gleich zu Anfang mit "midnight oil" und "flare" eine recht potente Zauberkombo. Das schöne dabei: die brennende Lache lässt sich sukzessive mit weiteren Öllachen erweitern; so lassen sich schnell ganze Gegnerhorden recht einfach rösten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Fertigkeit um mit Tieren zu sprechen? Notwendig?
> 
> Ich seh mich auch schon das dritte mal neu anfangen ...



Ich habe eine Quest von einem verliebten Kater erhalten. [emoji6]
Außerdem mochte ich die Fähigkeit in Neverwinter Nights schon, daher freut es mich, dass sie mal wieder in einem Spiel vorkommt. [emoji3]


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2014)

Mit der Fertigkeit Pet Whisperer oder so kann man mit allen Tieren sprechen die einen nicht angreifen und bekommt so auch alternative Lösungswege.

Für die harten unter euch: Es gibt ein Talent, Lone Survivor oder so bei dem die Startattribute erhöht werden aber es verboten wird NPC's anzuheuern 

@Nyx



Spoiler



Hast Du schon mit Bull dem Bullen gesprochen? Er ist DER Kuh-Vorherseher schlechthin, nur frag ihn lieber nicht wie Du sterben wirst  Ach ja, steht vor einem Wagen ziemlich am Anfang, ich meine kurz vor Stadt 1


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Irgendwie war er mir nicht sympathisch.



Ich bin da eher pragmatisch. Mehr DMG und Heilung = NEED! 

Ich frag mich schon was passiert wenn wir auf die ersten Dämonen stossen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Juli 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> @Nyx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihi, ja. Der ist klasse. Habe ihn genau das gefragt. [emoji3]

Ich habe als Begleiter einfach mal die olle Frau aus dem Gasthaus und den bekloppten Magier aufgenommen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das mein Standard- Team wird. [emoji6]


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hihi, ja. Der ist klasse. Habe ihn genau das gefragt. [emoji3]
> 
> Ich habe als Begleiter einfach mal die olle Frau aus dem Gasthaus und den bekloppten Magier aufgenommen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das mein Standard- Team wird. [emoji6]



Ja, das Gasthaus habe ich mir für heute vorgenommen  

Mal schauen wie lange ich bei dem Tempo für das Spiel brauche...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Juli 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie lange ich bei dem Tempo für das Spiel brauche...



Ich bin auch immer noch voll dabei Cyceal zu erkunden und lasse mir wirklich Zeit bei allem.
Ich will das so richtig genießen, in mich aufsaugen und alles entdecken. 
Langsamkeit ist hier Trumpf.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Juli 2014)

Wie groß ist eigentlich dieser Rucksack, den man von Anfang an im Inventar hat? Da kommt ja immer eine neue Reihe hinzu, wenn die letzte voll ist. [emoji15]


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich bin auch immer noch voll dabei Cyceal zu erkunden und lasse mir wirklich Zeit bei allem.
> Ich will das so richtig genießen, in mich aufsaugen und alles entdecken.
> Langsamkeit ist hier Trumpf.



Hmmm, ich habe es eigentlich so gemeint, WENN ich am Tag 1 geschafft habe den Char zu erstellen und ins erste Dorf zu gelangen und am zweiten Tag schaffe das Gasthaus zu erkunden ist der Tag X wo ich das Spiel beende sehr weit entfernt  Hab ja noch andere Hobbies die mir merh bedeuten und Frau und so 

Dazu kommt noch daß ich, wie Du alles in Ruhe erkunden möchte


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Juli 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wie groß ist eigentlich dieser Rucksack, den man von Anfang an im Inventar hat? Da kommt ja immer eine neue Reihe hinzu, wenn die letzte voll ist. [emoji15]



Inventar und Tasche sind theoretisch unendlich groß. Einzige Einschränkung ist das Gewicht, das im Inventarfenster unter deinem Charakter steht.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Langsamkeit ist hier Trumpf.


Was ich hier aber schön finde, ist, dass man dafür mit kleinen Quests und versteckten Truhen belohnt wird.
Es lohnt sich wirklich, sich Zeit zu lassen.

Mir machts Spass 

// wollte mit meinem vier Level 3-Helden mal vor die stadt...
schlechte Idee. Bin gleich wieder reingeflüchtet
Chchch


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2014)

Ich hab es gestern leider nicht mehr geschafft zu spielen, allerdings folgende Tipps und Tricks gefunden, die ggf. für einige Leute interessant sein könnten:

Wenn man Probleme mit den Texturen beim Scrollen hat, kann man folgende Datei wie folgt verändern:

C:\Users\username\Documents\Larian Studios\Divinity Original Sin\graphicsettings.lsx 

<node id="ConfigEntry"> 
<attribute id="MapKey" value="TextureStreamingEnabled" type="22" /> 
<attribute id="Type" value="0" type="5" /> 
<attribute id="Value" value="0" type="4" /> 
</node> 

Für Spieler ohne Highend System bzw. die, die Probleme mit schwankender Frameraten in D: OS haben, können folgende Einstellungen nützlich sein:

<node id="ConfigEntry"> 
                    <attribute id="MapKey" value="FrameCapFPS" type="22" /> 
                    <attribute id="Type" value="0" type="5" /> 
                    <attribute id="Value" value="30" type="4" /> 

Die Einstellungen bzw. Werte sollten IMO selbsterklärend sein ...


----------



## Exar-K (3. Juli 2014)

Das mit den Texturen ist mir auch aufgefallen, war aber nicht sonderlich störend.
Wird bestimmt noch gefixt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juli 2014)

Ich bin gestern einen Brunnen hochgestiegen und bin bei ziemlich bösen Untoten gelandet. [emoji20]


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Juli 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern einen Brunnen hochgestiegen und bin bei ziemlich bösen Untoten gelandet. [emoji20]



Das ist doch gar nichts. Ich bin gestern einem _sprechenden _Brunnen begegnet.

^^


----------



## Vordack (3. Juli 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern einen Brunnen *hochgestiegen *und bin bei ziemlich bösen Untoten gelandet. [emoji20]



confused :-/


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das ist doch gar nichts. Ich bin gestern einem _sprechenden _Brunnen begegnet.
> 
> ^^



Alles kalter Kaffee. Ich trage sprechende Unterhosen, die immer wieder (ungefragt unpassende) Kommentare abgeben.


----------



## Vordack (3. Juli 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Alles kalter Kaffee. Ich trage sprechende Unterhosen, die immer wieder (ungefragt unpassende) Kommentare abgeben.



Eine Hexe hat mich gestern verflucht. Mein Allerwertester ist jetzt ne Quasselstrippe


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Eine Hexe hat mich gestern verflucht. Mein Allerwertester ist jetzt ne Quasselstrippe



ja, aber der nuschelt so und hat fiesen Mundgeruch


----------



## Vordack (3. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber der nuschelt so und hat fiesen Mundgeruch



Ja, der Geruch wenn er redet törnt mich dann doch ab


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Juli 2014)

Och Mist, ich hab bisher nur eine stinkende Unterhose gefunden - mit Charisma +1 

Übrigens, es gibt jetzt auch einen (vorläufigen) Divinity-Test von den Kollegen und mir:
Divinity: Original Sin im Test - Erstes Fazit nach zehn Spielstunden

Freu mich auf eure Meinung dazu!


----------



## Vordack (3. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Och Mist, ich hab bisher nur eine stinkende Unterhose gefunden - mit Charisma +1
> 
> Übrigens, es gibt jetzt auch einen (vorläufigen) Divinity-Test von den Kollegen und mir:
> Divinity: Original Sin im Test - Erstes Fazit nach zehn Spielstunden
> ...



LOL, das ist KEIN Scherz? Als Spassbremse mit der Hose anfing war ich sicher daß er einen Witz macht und legte einen drauf, aber jetzt fängst Du auch mit der Hose an 

edit: Als Redi einen Text mit "Freue mich auf Eure Meinungen DAU" zu beenden find ich dann doch dreisst


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Juli 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> LOL, das ist KEIN Scherz? Als Spassbremse mit der Hose anfing war ich sicher daß er einen Witz macht und legte einen drauf, aber jetzt fängst Du auch mit der Hose an



Es gibt in der Charaktererstellung extra einen Button, um die Farbe der Standardunterhose festzulegen. Das sollte dir alles über dieses Spiel sagen, was du zu wissen brauchst 



> edit: Als Redi einen Text mit "Freue mich auf Eure Meinungen DAU" zu beenden find ich dann doch dreisst



Freud'scher Vertripper.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2014)

Ich hab schon überlegt das Spiel zurückzugeben ... die Unterwäsche der Damen ist mir nicht sexy genug. Keine Dessous etc. ... geht mal garnicht.


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab schon überlegt das Spiel zurückzugeben ... die Unterwäsche der Damen ist mir nicht sexy genug. Keine Dessous etc. ... geht mal garnicht.



Na Gott sei Dank gibt es Mod-Support. Siehe Skyrim:
http://www.pcgames.de/The-Elder-Scr...izwaesche-in-neuer-Lingerie-Shop-Mod-1030237/


----------



## Vordack (3. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Charaktererstellung extra einen Button, um die Farbe der Standardunterhose festzulegen. Das sollte dir alles über dieses Spiel sagen, was du zu wissen brauchst



Ich trage die grünen mit den Logos 



> Freud'scher Vertripper.



Das sagen sie alle. Schön zu wissen was Du von der Leserschaft hälst


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Juli 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> LOL, das ist KEIN Scherz? Als Spassbremse mit der Hose anfing war ich sicher daß er einen Witz macht und legte einen drauf, aber jetzt fängst Du auch mit der Hose an



Bei Unterwäsche und Käse pflege ich niemals zu scherzen. Niemals. 

Übrigens, achte bitte auf meine neue Signatur.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juli 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> confused :-/



Ich war in einem Verlies und bin an dem Seil, an dem der Eimer befestigt ist, hochgeklettert. [emoji6]


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Freud'scher *Vertripper*.



Und munter weitergemacht, was?


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Juli 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Und munter weitergemacht, was?



Natürlich Absicht


----------



## Mothman (3. Juli 2014)

> _"Freud'scher _*Vertripper."*


LMAO


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2014)

WTF? Ich bin gerade in der ersten Stadt verreckt, weil ich mir ein Grab beim Haus des Heilers genauer 'angesehen' hab?! WTF?!

Eine Stunde umsonst gespielt ... ffffuuuuu!!11


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juli 2014)

Hat das Spiel keine Speicherfunktion?


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hat das Spiel keine Speicherfunktion?



Doch, sogar Autosaves.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juli 2014)

Ich empfehle auch Gebrauch von F5 zu machen, bevor man Aktionen mit ungewissem Ausgang durchführt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> WTF? Ich bin gerade in der ersten Stadt verreckt, weil ich mir ein Grab beim Haus des Heilers genauer 'angesehen' hab?! WTF?!
> 
> Eine Stunde umsonst gespielt ... ffffuuuuu!!11



Das kenne ich. [emoji3]
Ich war auch zu neugierig.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> WTF? Ich bin gerade in der ersten Stadt verreckt, weil ich mir ein Grab beim Haus des Heilers genauer 'angesehen' hab?! WTF?!
> 
> Eine Stunde umsonst gespielt ... ffffuuuuu!!11



Ungeschickter Anfänger! Dabei heißt es doch extra in den Ladeschirm-Tipps "Save often!" 

Das ganze Spiel steckt voller fieser, tödlicher Fallen an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juli 2014)

Hat schon jemand rausgefunden, wie man an weitere Rucksäcke kommt? (Händler, Rezept, etc.)
Ich muss irgendwie mal Ordnung in mein Inventar bringen.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2014)

Speicherfunktion ... wer vermutet schon in einer Stadt zu sterben?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Juli 2014)

Klärt mich mal bitte über die Auto-AI auf. Kommen da später noch andere Optionen hinzu? Wenn ich alleine zocke, finde ich es beknackt, beide Charaktere parallel Dialoge führen zu lassen, "loyal" wäre irgendwie witzlos, weil es schön wäre, wenn der zweite Charakter eine eigene Persönlichkeit besäße und "zufällig" ist mir halt einfach zu... zufällig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juli 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal bitte über die Auto-AI auf. Kommen da später noch andere Optionen hinzu? Wenn ich alleine zocke, finde ich es beknackt, beide Charaktere parallel Dialoge führen zu lassen, "loyal" wäre irgendwie witzlos, weil es schön wäre, wenn der zweite Charakter eine eigene Persönlichkeit besäße und "zufällig" ist mir halt einfach zu... zufällig.



Ja, es sind leider nicht alle KI-Profile fertig geworden, da sollen später noch weitere hinzugefügt werden.
Ich spiele derzeit erstmals mit Loyal und dass gefällt mir erstmal ganz gut.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Juli 2014)

Jetzt bin ich ein glücklicher Backer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Juli 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal bitte über die Auto-AI auf. Kommen da später noch andere Optionen hinzu? Wenn ich alleine zocke, finde ich es beknackt, beide Charaktere parallel Dialoge führen zu lassen, "loyal" wäre irgendwie witzlos, weil es schön wäre, wenn der zweite Charakter eine eigene Persönlichkeit besäße und "zufällig" ist mir halt einfach zu... zufällig.



Ich benutze keine K.I. Profile, da ich gerne volle Kontrolle darüber habe, welche "Traits" welcher Charakter bekommt. Gerade am Anfang macht der "+1" Bonus, den der entsprechende "Trait" verleiht, doch eine Menge aus.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

Nur mal nebenbei: kann man, wenn man Spiele wie Baldurs Gate oder Neverwinternights oder auch Dragon Age Origins mag, bedenkenlos zugreifen? Also: klassische Party-basierte Games, wo es bei Kämpfen nicht darauf ankommt, selber möglichst schnell und geschickt zu sein?


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nur mal nebenbei: kann man, wenn man Spiele wie Baldurs Gate oder Neverwinternights oder auch Dragon Age Origins mag, bedenkenlos zugreifen? Also: klassische Party-basierte Games, wo es bei Kämpfen nicht darauf ankommt, selber möglichst schnell und geschickt zu sein?



Ja, absolut.

Im Unterschied zu "BG", "Neverwinter Nights" und "DAO" nimmt sich "DOS" allerdings alles andere als ernst, wenn Du also ein Problem mit bisweilen etwas arg abgedrehtem Humor hast, ist das kein Spiel für Dich.


----------



## Filben (4. Juli 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ganze Spiel steckt voller fieser, tödlicher Fallen an jeder Ecke.


Finde ich gut! Das nervt bei vielen Spielen, mit Fallen die kaum Schaden machen oder sich simpel umgehen lassen. Da war ich von Demonicon positiv überrascht wo die Fallen tatsächlich tödlich waren und einen auch nicht sofort ins Auge sprangen, wenn man nicht gerade auf Sinnesschärfe geskillt hat.


----------



## Vordack (8. Juli 2014)

Hab gestern um vieerten Mal angefangen und wieder Neues entdeckt 

In der ersten Stadt sitzt beim Friedhof ein Elf. Der möchte einen dann im Rasthaus treffen.

Wenn man zu ihm im Rasthaus geht sind in seinem Zimmer ein paar Truhen und so. Irgendwann (nach Beendung der Quest?) überlässt er das Zimmer Euch und seinen Habseligkeiten.

Ich meine in den Truhen waren ein paar nette Sachen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juli 2014)

Die Quest des Elfen hab ich noch nicht gelöst.
Ich suche noch immer einen Weg sie zu lösen, ohne Victoria töten zu müssen.
Um den Elfen verhaften zu lassen brauche ich einen Beweis.
Ich beschäftige mich damit wieder, wenn ich von meinen Erkundungen außerhalb der Stadt zurück bin.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Quest des Elfen hab ich noch nicht gelöst.
> Ich suche noch immer einen Weg sie zu lösen, ohne Victoria töten zu müssen.





Spoiler



Du kannst das völlig gewaltfrei lösen, indem Du Victoria überzeugst, Dir ihren Anhänger zu überlassen. Der reicht dem Elfen als "Beweis" für ihren Tod.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juli 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Du kannst das völlig gewaltfrei lösen, indem Du Victoria überzeugst, Dir ihren Anhänger zu überlassen. Der reicht dem Elfen als "Beweis" für ihren Tod.



Hmm, muss ich dann nochmal schauen.
Ich meine, dass sie sich bei mir nicht von dem Ding trennen wollte.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hmm, muss ich dann nochmal schauen.
> Ich meine, dass sie sich bei mir nicht von dem Ding trennen wollte.



Will sie auch nicht, Du musst mit ihr erfolgreich "Stein-Schere-Papier" spielen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Juli 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Will sie auch nicht, Du musst mit ihr erfolgreich "Stein-Schere-Papier" spielen.



Genau wie im echten Leben: Ching, Chang, Chon löst alle Konflikte. Wozu brauchen wir eigentlich noch Soldaten?


----------



## Exar-K (8. Juli 2014)

Die meisten Truhen scheinen zufällig Ausrüstung bestückt zu sein.
Oder kommt mir das nur so vor?


----------



## Mothman (8. Juli 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die meisten Truhen scheinen zufällig Ausrüstung bestückt zu sein.
> Oder kommt mir das nur so vor?


Ja, muss Zufall sein. Hab schon mal ne Truhe geöffnet, neu geladen und die selbe Truhe direkt noch mal geöffnet...es war etwas völlig anderes drin.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juli 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Will sie auch nicht, Du musst mit ihr erfolgreich "Stein-Schere-Papier" spielen.



Ach ja, ich erinnere mich. 
Das Spielchen hatte ich verloren.
Daher suche ich noch nach einer Alternative.


----------



## Mothman (8. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Daher suche ich noch nach einer Alternative.


F8 ?


----------



## Vordack (8. Juli 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Will sie auch nicht, Du musst mit ihr erfolgreich "Stein-Schere-Papier" spielen.



Oder beim Spiel die Leertaste drücken 

Und F8 ist beim verlieren wenn man die Leertaste nicht nutzen möchte egal, man kann einfach neu mit ihr reden und nochmal spielen.

edit: Ich hab Dem Elf gesagt ich bringe sie um, hab ihr das Amulet abgenommenu und sie am Leben gelassen, zum Offizier und den Elfen angeklagt, zum Elfen und Belohnung für den Mord (Amulet als Beweis) kasiert Ich liebe sowas


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juli 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> F8 ?



Ich stehe zu meinen Entscheidungen und lebe mit den Konsequenzen.
Kann dem irgendwie nichts abgewinnen, ständig neu zu laden, so lange bis mir das Ergebnis gefällt.
Das führt meiner Meinung nach das ganze Spielprinzip ad absurdum.


----------



## Vordack (8. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich stehe zu meinen Entscheidungen und lebe mit den Konsequenzen.
> Kann dem irgendwie nichts abgewinnen, ständig neu zu laden, so lange bis mir das Ergebnis gefällt.
> Das führt meiner Meinung nach das ganze Spielprinzip ad absurdum.



Wie ich geschrieben habe braucht Du F8 nicht mal, du kannst einfach erneut mit ihr reden und die gleiche Option auswählen um erneut zu Schnick Schnack Schnuckn.

Ist eben nur ein dummer Ork mit Alzheimer


----------



## McDrake (12. Juli 2014)

Anscheinend kommen alle hier ganz gut zurecht mit allen Quests.
Denn dazu hab ich hier nix gefunden. Und Lösungen im Netz finde ich eigentlich auch keine 

Darum frage ich hier mal ganz frech, wie ich den Mord an Jake aufklären kann.
Folgendes hab ich "schon":



Spoiler



1. Raus gefunden, dass keine Leiche im Sarg war.
Damit auch den Hinweis, wer alles Zugang hatte zur Leiche, was mir aber 
in den Gesprächen nix bringt.

2. Das Buch gefunden, in welchem Morde beschrieben werden.
Was eigentlich niemand wirklich beeindruckt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Juli 2014)

Kannst du mit Tieren sprechen?


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Juli 2014)

Wenn du das Buch gefunden hast, bist du schon auf der richtigen Spur. Das fragliche Haus hat noch mehr Stockwerke ...


----------



## McDrake (12. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wenn du das Buch gefunden hast, bist du schon auf der richtigen Spur. Das fragliche Haus hat noch mehr Stockwerke ...


Jup ich war da mal... hatte aber ganz offensichtlich zu wenig Hunger 
Danke!


----------

